# Skeeter is now my best seller



## jgmillr1

I have to share that I'd never heard of SP until last year. I made small commercial trial batch to test the waters for customer appeal and it sold out within weeks. I doubled the batch for the next round and dealt with issues I had with first batch. After a month it too is almost sold out and I have another one going.

In less that 3 months SP has knocked off the previous best seller that had been on top for over 3 years.

Cheers!


----------



## sour_grapes

I sense a _serious_ update to the "How many liters of skeeter pee has been made" thread coming!


----------



## Lwrightjs

I'm interested! Is it too late in the season to start a batch?


----------



## sour_grapes

Lwrightjs said:


> I'm interested! Is it too late in the season to start a batch?



The ingredients for this are not really seasonal, that is, they are available all year round: https://skeeterpee.com/recipe


----------



## Lwrightjs

Ha. Of course they are.
I meant that - do I have enough time to make and enjoy it before the heat wave ends.


----------



## Arne

Lwrightjs said:


> Ha. Of course they are.
> I meant that - do I have enough time to make and enjoy it before the heat wave ends.



Well if it isn't done for this years heatwave, you can always enjoy it next year. Course you will probably have to make another batch for next year because you drank this one at Halloween or Turkey day or Christmas. Make and enjoy. Arne.


----------



## M38A1

Lwrightjs said:


> Ha. Of course they are.
> I meant that - do I have enough time to make and enjoy it before the heat wave ends.



My batches last about a month and that's because I sit on it that long before I give it away where it's consumed immediately by friends and family. It must be good because they always return the empty bottles with "more please" and a smile on their face.


----------



## M38A1

jgmillr1 said:


> I have to share that I'd never heard of SP until last year. I made small commercial trial batch to test the waters for customer appeal and it sold out within weeks. I doubled the batch for the next round and dealt with issues I had with first batch. After a month it too is almost sold out and I have another one going.
> 
> In less that 3 months SP has knocked off the previous best seller that had been on top for over 3 years.
> 
> Cheers!



I'm curious as to what 'volumes' you create. My largest batch thus far is 12 gallons.


----------



## GreginND

I made a couple hundred gallons of a Blueberry Lemon version of Dragon's Blood for the winery. It sold like crazy. I've been out of it for about a year, but every day people come in asking for it. My wife has now started putting a check mark on our blackboard every time someone asks to remind me I have to make it again.


----------



## M38A1

GreginND said:


> I made a couple hundred gallons of a Blueberry Lemon version of Dragon's Blood for the winery. It sold like crazy. I've been out of it for about a year, but every day people come in asking for it. My wife has now started putting a check mark on our blackboard every time someone asks to remind me I have to make it again.



WOW! That's a lot of DB. My 12gal of Blueberry Lemon is sitting there patiently clearing. Thinking it will get racked this weekend, see if it needs more clearing and go from there.


----------



## Lwrightjs

Have you ever tried carbonating it? I always wondered what some of these wines like db and sp would be like.


----------



## jgmillr1

M38A1 said:


> I'm curious as to what 'volumes' you create. My largest batch thus far is 12 gallons.



I've been making 160 gal batches recently as I fine tune the process. It tends to foam big-time during deacidify so I have to leave a lot of head space in the tank. I may move it to my larger tank next time so I can make a 240 or 320 gal batch.



GreginND said:


> Blueberry Lemon



I mixed some of our lemon and blueberry as a trial but it seemed like the mix lost the best parts of each of the wines. The blueberry flavor was diluted and the lemon in the background. Maybe I'll have to try the mix again and reevaluate it


----------



## Lwrightjs

jgmillr1 said:


> I've been making 160 gal batches recently as I fine tune the process. It tends to foam big-time during deacidify so I have to leave a lot of head space in the tank. I may move it to my larger tank next time so I can make a 240 or 320 gal batch.
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed some of our lemon and blueberry as a trial but it seemed like the mix lost the best parts of each of the wines. The blueberry flavor was diluted and the lemon in the background. Maybe I'll have to try the mix again and reevaluate it


I was thinking about doing a blueberry lemon by doing a straight Skeeter pee and then adding the concentrated blueberry syrup that my brew shop sells. I think I'll add it in after stabilizing but it could be nice in secondary fermentation.


----------



## 1d10t

Lwrightjs said:


> Have you ever tried carbonating it? I always wondered what some of these wines like db and sp would be like.


I was thinking of doing a batch and kegging it. I can always decarb it if I don't like it.


----------



## Lwrightjs

GreginND said:


> I made a couple hundred gallons of a Blueberry Lemon version of Dragon's Blood for the winery. It sold like crazy. I've been out of it for about a year, but every day people come in asking for it. My wife has now started putting a check mark on our blackboard every time someone asks to remind me I have to make it again.


What's your blueberry lemon recipe?


----------



## M38A1

Lwrightjs said:


> What's your blueberry lemon recipe?



My version was a straight SP for 6 gallons and then a straight DB using 10lbs frozen blueberries, again for a six gallon batch. Both got mixed together into my 60L primary and went from there. I had to back sweeten it to 1cup sugar/gallon to get it where we liked it. That's a personal preference.



It. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Greg Teegarden

When you back sweeten do you add add the sugar directly or make a simple syrup?


----------



## M38A1

Greg Teegarden said:


> When you back sweeten do you add add the sugar directly or make a simple syrup?



I use a 2:1 ratio of sugar to water, ie: 5 cups sugar and 2.5 cups water. I bring it to a very slight boil then reduce the head and simmer it about 15-20 minutes to steam off some of the moisture. Then let it rest a few minutes and pour it into my carboy and hit it with my whip fairly slow to incorporate it.


----------



## Greg Teegarden

Thanks for the recipe! Kind of thought this is what it would look like.


----------



## Lwrightjs

M38A1 said:


> My version was a straight SP for 6 gallons and then a straight DB using 10lbs frozen blueberries, again for a six gallon batch. Both got mixed together into my 60L primary and went from there. I had to back sweeten it to 1cup sugar/gallon to get it where we liked it. That's a personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> It. Was. Awesome.


Cool recipe!
I'm thinking that I'll do a SP and in secondary, I'll throw in some dried blueberries and a blueberry extract, and let it sit for a couple weeks.


----------



## Eric Huser

I keg and carbonate all of my SP and DB. It's next level.


----------



## M38A1

Eric Huser said:


> I keg and carbonate all of my SP and DB. It's next level.



What type of volume are you talking about with the keg/carbonate? I'm curious to give this a try but I know zero about kegs, CO2, fridges to hold it etc. Can one do a trial/small scale of like a gallon? ie: is there equipment to do such a thing?


----------



## ThunderFred

M38A1- I use the item below for small test batches when I don't want to tie up my kegerator. Works well and the small Co2 cartredges are easy to find if you don't want to buy a big tank or whole system. You can find lots of similar options out there on the interwebs. 



https://www.amazon.com/NutriChef-Pressurized-Growler-Tap-System/dp/B07JXYCMG5/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=beer+carbonator&qid=1597257242&sr=8-4


----------



## M38A1

ThunderFred said:


> M38A1- I use the item below for small test batches when I don't want to tie up my kegerator. Works well and the small Co2 cartredges are easy to find if you don't want to buy a big tank or whole system. You can find lots of similar options out there on the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NutriChef-Pressurized-Growler-Tap-System/dp/B07JXYCMG5/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=beer+carbonator&qid=1597257242&sr=8-4



I had no idea such a thing existed! Thank you!


----------



## M38A1

ThunderFred said:


> M38A1- I use the item below for small test batches when I don't want to tie up my kegerator. Works well and the small Co2 cartredges are easy to find if you don't want to buy a big tank or whole system. You can find lots of similar options out there on the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NutriChef-Pressurized-Growler-Tap-System/dp/B07JXYCMG5/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=beer+carbonator&qid=1597257242&sr=8-4



Well, I ordered the updated version (black/removable doo-dads) last night. Should be here in a couple days. Thank you.


----------



## fsa46

Skeeter Pee is by far my all time favorite. The only problem is keeping it in stock. The people that say they don't care for SP might want to try it at a different sweetness.

When my SP is finished, I rack it into 1 gallon jugs, I then back-sweeten to different SGs before bottling. I sweeten from 1.015 to 1.03. This make a huge difference for some people and the difference between giving it a thumbs up or thumbs down.

As far as making Dragon Blood I go the simple route. I take one bottle of SP and mix it with one bottle of whatever fruit wine I want. It has never failed and to say it's "easy peasy" would be an understatement.

I might add one important thing. For me and most of my family and friends, we enjoy our SP not only cold, but on the rocks, it make a BIG difference. imho

Give it a try, you just might change your mind.


----------



## hounddawg

fsa46 said:


> Skeeter Pee is by far my all time favorite. The only problem is keeping it in stock. The people that say they don't care for SP might want to try it at a different sweetness.
> 
> When my SP is finished, I rack it into 1 gallon jugs, I then back-sweeten to different SGs before bottling. I sweeten from 1.015 to 1.03. This make a huge difference for some people and the difference between giving it a thumbs up or thumbs down.
> 
> As far as making Dragon Blood I go the simple route. I take one bottle of SP and mix it with one bottle of whatever fruit wine I want. It has never failed and to say it's "easy peasy" would be an understatement.
> 
> I might add one important thing. For me and most of my family and friends, we enjoy our SP not only cold, but on the rocks, it make a BIG difference. imho
> 
> Give it a try, you just might change your mind.


my skeeter pee port FSG of 1.040 goes faster then i can count, 
Dawg


----------



## fsa46

hounddawg said:


> my skeeter pee port FSG of 1.040 goes faster then i can count,
> Dawg



Yup,that doesn't surprise me, my 1.03 is very , very popular also. WTG Dawg.


----------



## hounddawg

for years have heard of skitter pee, it sounded like a joke, at least to me,,, but once i gave it a try, 
now family and friends seem irritated to hear me say, I'll make more as soon as i have a couple empty carboys, a year or so ago, in two months i increased my carboy stock by 11, and 5 of those carboys are dedicated solely to skitter pee, Dang bunch of babies around me, now that being said, i really have but one rule, if i feel any are using my wines as buzz material then that type gets no more,,,
Dawg


----------



## Bossbaby

just corked 6 gal, sour cherry skeeter . adding 7.5oz glycerin made a very nice change to this batch.


----------



## SLM

OK now you have my attention. I have to make some. I see a yeast slurry is preferred. Do any of you use yeast if slurry is not available?


----------



## hounddawg

SLM said:


> OK now you have my attention. I have to make some. I see a yeast slurry is preferred. Do any of you use yeast if slurry is not available?


I've never used anything but dry yeast,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Bossbaby said:


> just corked 6 gal, sour cherry skeeter . adding 7.5oz glycerin made a very nice change to this batch.


nice set up,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Bossbaby said:


> just corked 6 gal, sour cherry skeeter . adding 7.5oz glycerin made a very nice change to this batch.


your sink , is it just one large basin, i kinda like that, mine is 3 separate ones ,,, a carboy will not fit in them but they can hold 3 carboys for drying, , from outside it looks like two, but from where your carboy is sitting in it , it looks line one large basin and i really like that, 
Dawg


----------



## Bossbaby

hounddawg said:


> your sink , is it just one large basin, i kinda like that, mine is 3 separate ones ,,, a carboy will not fit in them but they can hold 3 carboys for drying, , from outside it looks like two, but from where your carboy is sitting in it , it looks line one large basin and i really like that,
> Dawg


It is two basins with a drain board, the overhead sprayer an hi rise faucet are the cats ass for washing carboys.


----------



## hounddawg

Bossbaby said:


> It is two basins with a drain board, the overhead sprayer an hi rise faucet are the cats ass for washing carboys.


no doubt about that, ,,, mine has a drain board on each end, my faucet i put a splitter on,, so i have use of my faucet or a food grade water hose with shut off nozzle, i love mine, but i really do like yours, a whole lot, ,,, yours is the bomb for carboys,,,,
Dawg


----------



## BernardSmith

SLM said:


> OK now you have my attention. I have to make some. I see a yeast slurry is preferred. Do any of you use yeast if slurry is not available?



The thing about SP is that a) it is very acidic and b) it does contain some sorbate so being able to pitch a very large colony of active yeast may result in a batch that ferments problem free and those are the two main reasons to use a yeast slurry. The slurry from a successful batch suggests the presence of a large and healthy yeast colony. BUT if the batch of wine from which this slurrry was harvested was stressful for the yeast then (IMO) the colony of yeast may be hobbled before you even begin. 
An alternative approach is to open a fresh pack of yeast and perhaps create a strong starter that you pitch. Even if you simply pitch the dry yeast straight onto the must you might consider adding your lemon juice in batches and not all at once. In other words, if you intend to use say 3 bottles of juice (about 100 fl oz), then add ONE bottle to the total volume of sugar water and allow that to ferment a few days or weeks, and then when the gravity drops to half the original starting gravity, add the second bottle and when that drops by half again (say 1.090 to 1.045 and then to 1.020 add the third bottle). In the course of fermentation the number of active yeast cells will have increased and the total amount of acidity will have increased but that last increase will have increased in line with the size of the colony...


----------



## hounddawg

SLM said:


> OK now you have my attention. I have to make some. I see a yeast slurry is preferred. Do any of you use yeast if slurry is not available?


the skeeter pee i make is 1 quart to six gallons water, adding yeast nutrient & yeast energizer, and sugar for alcohol ,, once ferment is over just before i rack from primary i and lemon juice till i have 1 qt lemon juice to 1 gallon water, then i rack and let clear, come bottle time i back sweeten to taste , then pour a fifth of 180 proof grain alcohol, into a 6.5 carboy, then rack my ready to bottle into that 6.5 carboy, then bottle, i use E-1118 YEAST step feeding sugar,, till the yeast dies out at 18 ABV, taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, great for bed time
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple

hounddawg said:


> the skeeter pee i make is 1 quart to six gallons water, adding yeast nutrient & yeast energizer, and sugar for alcohol ,, once ferment is over just before i rack from primary i and lemon juice till i have 1 qt lemon juice to 1 gallon water, then i rack and let clear, come bottle time i back sweeten to taste , then pour a fifth of 180 proof grain alcohol, into a 6.5 carboy, then rack my ready to bottle into that 6.5 carboy, then bottle, i use E-1118 YEAST step feeding sugar,, till the yeast dies out at 18 ABV, taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, great for bed time
> Dawg


Dawg, do you age your SP or consider it ready for drinking right away?

I plan to make some for a summer party and am thinking about how far ahead of time I need to start it (among other planned batches of wine).

Edit to add that I am planning to make the regular version, not your famous port SP.


----------



## hounddawg

[QUOTE ="Jovimaple, post: 789398, member: 46619"]
Dawg, do you age your SP or consider it ready for drinking right away?

I plan to make some for a summer party and am thinking about how far ahead of time I need to start it (among other planned batches of wine).
[/QUOTE]
i like to age it about 6 months, and it really smooths out, at a year it tastes like lemon candy, i started making mine this way because my aunt had terminal cancer, and she said it worked better then her meds for both pain and seeping, after she passed i just kept making it that way to sleep, I'm a insomniac,,, i got 5#-6's clearing now, and a couple cases from last winter, to me i like aging it, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

oh BTW i finish mine to bottle at FG 1.040,, lemon and pineapple hides alcohol very well..
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods

I just started my first ever batch of Skeeter Pee. I used pectic enzyme today, so tomorrow I will pitch the yeast.


----------



## fsa46

hounddawg said:


> i like to age it about 6 months, and it really smooths out, at a year it tastes like lemon candy, i started making mine this way because my aunt had terminal cancer, and she said it worked better then her meds for both pain and seeping, after she passed i just kept making it that way to sleep, I'm a insomniac,,, i got 5#-6's clearing now, and a couple cases from last winter, to me i like aging it,
> Dawg



Wow, I've made a LOT of SP but never aged it and liked it the way it is. However, after reading your post I'm going to make 10 gallons and age it to give it a try.

How many of you other members are aging your SP and how long will it last aged before going the other way ?


----------



## BernardSmith

I imagine that aging SP may make the wine even smoother but I find that mine is quite smooth when I bottle it. Certainly smooth enough to enjoy. I mean it ain't a Cabernet or a Malbec. It's a fun wine. Lemonade for adults.


----------



## hounddawg

yup @BernardSmith right, it's made to be a easy, quick maker,, that drinks easy, that being said, yes it keeps fine, I've never had any last longer than 3 years, because it gets drank, it gets set behind my recliner, my other wines are kept separate, but, with as much lemon as i use and alcohol with a year on it you can not tell it from old fashioned lemonade, i make around 25 to 30 gallons finished SP a year, to each their own, you could not pay me enough to have a Cabernet or Malbec, or most any other traditional wine, but i am fine with those that like wines described as,, chalky, earthy, leathery, oaky, that is fine with me,, others make an/or what they like, , i like my wines to taste as the fruits or berries just like they taste off the bush, tree or briar patch, seems to me, some look down on country wines, i have no problem with that, as i have said to each their own, all that matters is that you please yourself and not worry about what others like or don't like, 
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods

Well my skeeter pee didn't start very well. I added 2/3 of the lemon at first. I thought to rescue it I would have to divide the 5 gallons, dilute to 10 gallons, add sugar and let it start again without adding more lemon. I did and it has been going well since then. I will need to add more lemon at some point. My question is when should I add it, and would it work to add pectinase to the lemon for a day before adding it to the carboys and then pour the lemon off of any sediment I get after the pectinase?


----------



## fsa46

hounddawg said:


> yup @BernardSmith right, it's made to be a easy, quick maker,, that drinks easy, that being said, yes it keeps fine, I've never had any last longer than 3 years, because it gets drank, it gets set behind my recliner, my other wines are kept separate, but, with as much lemon as i use and alcohol with a year on it you can not tell it from old fashioned lemonade, i make around 25 to 30 gallons finished SP a year, to each their own, you could not pay me enough to have a Cabernet or Malbec, or most any other traditional wine, but i am fine with those that like wines described as,, chalky, earthy, leathery, oaky, that is fine with me,, others make an/or what they like, , i like my wines to taste as the fruits or berries just like they taste off the bush, tree or briar patch, seems to me, some look down on country wines, i have no problem with that, as i have said to each their own, all that matters is that you please yourself and not worry about what others like or don't like,
> Dawg



We're on the same page Dawg, I agree with everything you said. All I make is berry wines and the SP. However, I will not be making anymore berry wines in the future and just make the SP, that's how much my family , friends and me like it.

Like I mentioned in another post, I bottle at different SGs for different tastes and identify it on the label . The only thing that's a must for our consumption is that it has to be COLD, AND ON THE ROCKS.


----------



## hounddawg

Ivywoods said:


> Well my skeeter pee didn't start very well. I added 2/3 of the lemon at first. I thought to rescue it I would have to divide the 5 gallons, dilute to 10 gallons, add sugar and let it start again without adding more lemon. I did and it has been going well since then. I will need to add more lemon at some point. My question is when should I add it, and would it work to add pectinase to the lemon for a day before adding it to the carboys and then pour the lemon off of any sediment I get after the pectinase?


i start with 1 qt. and add the rest as soon as fermentation is done, just before racking into your secondary
Dawg


----------



## Arne

Ivywoods said:


> Well my skeeter pee didn't start very well. I added 2/3 of the lemon at first. I thought to rescue it I would have to divide the 5 gallons, dilute to 10 gallons, add sugar and let it start again without adding more lemon. I did and it has been going well since then. I will need to add more lemon at some point. My question is when should I add it, and would it work to add pectinase to the lemon for a day before adding it to the carboys and then pour the lemon off of any sediment I get after the pectinase?


I usually add the rest of the lemon any time after the ferment is 2/3 done. Don't believe I have ever added pectic enzime to a batch of skeeter pee. It clears nicely with time or sparkaloid if in a hurry. Arne.


----------



## Ivywoods

Hmm. It appears to be stalling again. Fermentation is still going but very slowly. One carboy had all but stopped. This morning I added yeast nutrient and energizer. SG is still up around 1.07-1.08. It has a long way to go!


----------



## Ivywoods

hounddawg said:


> he skeeter pee i make is 1 quart to six gallons water, adding yeast nutrient & yeast energizer, and sugar for alcohol ,, once ferment is over just before i rack from primary i and lemon juice till i have 1 qt lemon juice to 1 gallon water, then i rack and let clear, come bottle time i back sweeten to taste , then pour a fifth of 180 proof grain alcohol, into a 6.5 carboy, then rack my ready to bottle into that 6.5 carboy, then bottle, i use E-1118 YEAST step feeding sugar,, till the yeast dies out at 18 ABV, taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, great for bed time
> Dawg


What percent alcohol do you end up with? I have 11 1/2 gallons going now. It was a rough start, but they have been going well for a few days now. For this much I am wanting to fortify it and divide it into several batches that I would then add different juices to make a variety of flavors, such as tart cherry, raspberry, elderberry and maybe strawberry. I still need to add the rest of the lemon once the fermentation has slowed.


----------



## hounddawg

i step feed sugar and yeast nutrient & yeast energizer till it kills my EC-1118,, after ferment,, then i add the rest of my lemon, then rack in to secondary's to degas and clear,, at bottling time i add a fifth of PGA 180 proof, to a 6.5 carboy then rack 6 gallons of ready to bottle SP, some one on here posted saying i was running about 25% ABV, don't know, but it kicks butts and dose not care about names. yeah it's a ruff start , that's why i started fermenting using only 1 quart lemon per 6 gal water, then and only then do i add 5 more quarts of lemon after ferment is done,,, then as said rack into secondary, easy start that way, all i know is no one gets a sip till i explain just what happens after you drink it, i only drink it to sleep on, I'm insomniac ,, cough was insomniac lol,, EC-1118 says 20% ABV can be achieved, one on here says it can be pushed to 21% ABV, don't know, just know at a FG of 1.040 and a few months aging and you can't tell it from old time home made lemonade ,,, and it is super popular around here, but i keep it at around 30 gallons a year, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

@Ivywoods , on of the rest of the flavors you named i use either-or EC-1118,,,, K1V-1116 , both are work horses, i run all my wines up on ABV, but i double to triple my fruit, berry,, then at around 17-18 ABV, you will not know it is hot, i started a peach concentrate this week, i used 12 quarts from www.colomafrozen to 10 gallons of water, it's more expensive this way, but it is as smooth as a 4 ABV store bought wine, and tastes way better, 
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods

Dawg-I think I will try this, only modify it a bit. I like the idea of more lemon per gallon, but I think one fifth of the 180 proof to my 11 gallons would be sufficient. I'm not sure yet. Once this has quit fermenting I will check it, taste it and go from there. I just like the idea of more flavor and kick per glass. I never drink more than one wine glass and it's always in the evening and usually not long before I go to bed.


----------



## heatherd

hounddawg said:


> i step feed sugar and yeast nutrient & yeast energizer till it kills my EC-1118,, after ferment,, then i add the rest of my lemon, then rack in to secondary's to degas and clear,, at bottling time i add a fifth of PGA 180 proof, to a 6.5 carboy then rack 6 gallons of ready to bottle SP, some one on here posted saying i was running about 25% ABV, don't know, but it kicks butts and dose not care about names. yeah it's a ruff start , that's why i started fermenting using only 1 quart lemon per 6 gal water, then and only then do i add 5 more quarts of lemon after ferment is done,,, then as said rack into secondary, easy start that way, all i know is no one gets a sip till i explain just what happens after you drink it, i only drink it to sleep on, I'm insomniac ,, cough was insomniac lol,, EC-1118 says 20% ABV can be achieved, one on here says it can be pushed to 21% ABV, don't know, just know at a FG of 1.040 and a few months aging and you can't tell it from old time home made lemonade ,,, and it is super popular around here, but i keep it at around 30 gallons a year,
> Dawg


I am inspired to give this a try.  How much sugar do you step-feed for a 6-gallon batch? The recipe I have is for 5 gallons. Thinking about doing a lemon and hibiscus tea version.


----------



## hounddawg

heatherd said:


> I am inspired to give this a try.  How much sugar do you step-feed for a 6-gallon batch? The recipe I have is for 5 gallons.


i go by my hydrometer , i start with a SSG of 1.100, after it goes down to a SQ of 1.000 i keep bringing it up to SG 1.040 until it stays for 3 days in a row at SQ 1.040 at which time i add the other 5 bottles of lemon, then after clearing and degassing then i use a 6.5 carboy, or in your case clear in a 5 then come bottling time pour a fifth of PGA 180 PROOF into a 6 gallon carboy rack your skitter pee then bottle
Dawg


----------



## heatherd

hounddawg said:


> i go by my hydrometer , i start with a SSG of 1.100, after it goes down to a SQ of 1.000 i keep bringing it up to SG 1.040 until it stays for 3 days in a row at SQ 1.040 at which time i add the other 5 bottles of lemon, then after clearing and degassing then i use a 6.5 carboy, or in your case clear in a 5 then come bottling time pour a fifth of PGA 180 PROOF into a 6 gallon carboy rack your skitter pee then bottle
> Dawg


Thanks!


----------



## hounddawg

You're Welcome,,,
and Any Time,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

heatherd said:


> I am inspired to give this a try.  How much sugar do you step-feed for a 6-gallon batch? The recipe I have is for 5 gallons. Thinking about doing a lemon and hibiscus tea version.


i was going to do a hibiscus, my yard is covered in bulbing flowers, that bloom at different times, so i have color even now with jonquils i have many different types, iris, on and on, and roses, but across the gravel road at my parents mom has massive amounts of hibiscus on both sides of their front porch, she told me she'd kill me if i got just one flower, i did not bother to explain , it was half of them i wanted. so,, hehe one day I'll run across a old homeplace, it's just not going to be hers, funny when young she'd call us heathens, but that was the first time she ever said that to me,, lol,, now i heard her tell dad that 10 years ago when he mowed down one of her young rose bushes, lol , i enjoyed that day,,,, LMFAO
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

heatherd said:


> Thanks!


i uset to use recipes ,, now i just add as uch fruit or berries as it takes 5-6 pound to the gallon for elderberry, but banana 12 pounds to the gallon apple juice, 5 pounds golden raisins , SG to your taste and go..
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods

My Skeeter was percolating right along but has slowed down to 1 burp about every 7-8 seconds. SG today was 1.05 and 1.07 on these two. I'm wondering if I need to add a little more nutrient or energizer for the yeast. I'm hoping it doesn't stall too early. The taste was fizzy, slight lemon and not much of a kick if any.


----------



## Jovimaple

Ivywoods said:


> My Skeeter was percolating right along but has slowed down to 1 burp about every 7-8 seconds. SG today was 1.05 and 1.07 on these two. I'm wondering if I need to add a little more nutrient or energizer for the yeast. I'm hoping it doesn't stall too early. The taste was fizzy, slight lemon and not much of a kick if any.


If you have it under airlock instead of in an open bucket, it'll be slower because it doesn't have access to as much oxygen. Do you have a fermenting bucket you could use?

I start all my wines in a bucket with a towel over it. I do have a heater pad under the bucket, set to about 72 or 74 degrees F, because the room gets cooler than the yeastie beasties like. So far I haven't had any issues with fermenting.

I just started my first skeeter pee batch 3 nights ago - a 3 gallon batch. I used half the lemon, all the sugar and tannin, 3 gallons water (I will get a little extra for topping off), half the yeast nutrient and energizer, stirred everything well, and set it on the heater pad (set for 74 degrees F). S.G. was 1.080. After about 24 hours, I started 1 pckg EC-1118 yeast in a 100 degree cup of water for 15 minutes, then stirred it into the must. Yesterday, about 16 hours after I pitched the yeast, the S.G. was 1.075. Today, I see even more bubbles and foam. I will take the S.G. tonight to give it a full 24 hours since my last check. And I also stir the must at least once a day to get more oxygen to the yeast on every batch (except the kit wines I have done because I follow the directions on those for the most part).

I rack it and put it under airlock only after the S.G. is below 1.010.

Edit: I did have trouble with one batch starting to ferment, but I realized later that I had used a campden tablet and should have waited longer than 8 hours before pitching the yeast. On day 2 after pitching the yeast and not seeing much going on, I just added more yeast and it took off after that.


----------



## hounddawg

i never ferment under air lock, and i stir daily using a drill, ferment needs oxygen, 
Dawg


----------



## Ivywoods

Yes, I have this under airlock. I started with one batch. The acid from the lemon must have been too strong so I split it in half, added water to two carboys with extra sugar, nutient, energizer and ended up with enough to fill a 6.5 gallon and 5 gallon carboy. It started right up when I did this and added the yeast which had been in warm water for several hours and was going well before I added.

I don't have buckets or a bucket that will hold all of this. I guess I may need to get a couple. I haven't stirred it because I got the carboys so full it would have run over the top. My drill is over at the other house we are renovating. Perhaps I should get a couple buckets and go with that and start stirring. The room where they are stays a fairly nice 75 degrees.


----------



## Jovimaple

Maybe just remove the airlocks and cover the tops with a thin towel - it might let a little more air in and speed things up a tad - at least until you can get some food grade buckets. 

My biggest bucket is 7.9 gallons and I ordered it from Northern Brewer (Plastic Wine Fermenter with Lid 7.9 Gal Master Vintner) They ship for free if the order is $40 or more, so I got a few other things, too - I can always find more to buy to get free shipping! (They are actually located here in MN but I wasn't shopping in person until recently so I had mine shipped.)

I actually did use the lid on this with my 6 gallon DB batch but only because the towel I had would have fallen in so I set the lid on it without snapping it down, then laid the towel on top. That's the only time I have actually used one of my fermenting bucket lids so far.


----------



## Ivywoods

Jovimaple-thank you. I think I will go remove the airlocks right now and set a towel over them. I think perhaps I will purchase 3 food grade buckets. I can rack and divide this into 3 buckets. That would be easier for me to manage weight wise anyway. There is not much sediment at the bottom of these, so I think I can get it all back in my 5 and 2 3gallon buckets when the time comes. Perhaps I will have to do 2 5gallon plus another gallon after I add the rest of the lemon. I'm really enjoying this new hobby. I just hope the wine turns out tasty enough to enjoy when it's done.


----------



## Ivywoods

I removed the airlocks, covered with a cloth and tried to do at least a minimum of stirring. I took a few sips (too sweet and not much flavor yet) to add a little space at the top so I could stir without overflowing. Funny thing was I woke up at 3:00 a.m. and was worried I couldn't hear it burp, then I remembered I had removed the airlocks. Duh.


----------



## Jovimaple

I have a tough time with the big buckets by myself. I am sticking with 3 gallon carboys for the same reason - I can JUST manage to move a full 3 gallon myself, but I usually have hubby do it if he's around. I move them between the kitchen, where I usually mix the must and do the racking and bottling, to the laundry room, where they ferment and clear.

My fermenter mentor coworker set a workout goal for me to be able to move full 5 and 6 gallon carboys myself by June.  Yeah, that's not happening. Ha!


----------



## fsa46

Well it's been two year since jg started this post about SP being his best seller and I understand why. Although I have replied a couple time on this thread through the years,I would like to add a couple more thoughts

After making my first batch of SP we all enjoy it so much that I no longer make any other wines . The berry wines that I have in my wine cabinet are used mainly to add to the SP to make instant "Dragon's Blood" if anyone requests . 

I have tweaked the recipe to my liking and still back-sweeten to different finish SG ( 1.015-1.03 ) for different preferences.

The only thing I haven't tried yet that I will now do, is trying to age some. Dawg has done this with excellent results. We enjoy the SP so much "as is" that I cant imagine , and can't wait to try some that has had the time to age. 

Till next time....enjoy.


----------



## hounddawg

Jovimaple said:


> I have a tough time with the big buckets by myself. I am sticking with 3 gallon carboys for the same reason - I can JUST manage to move a full 3 gallon myself, but I usually have hubby do it if he's around. I move them between the kitchen, where I usually mix the must and do the racking and bottling, to the laundry room, where they ferment and clear.
> 
> My fermenter mentor coworker set a workout goal for me to be able to move full 5 and 6 gallon carboys myself by June.  Yeah, that's not happening. Ha!


you ever thought abouta allinone vacuumpump from @vacuumpumpman , i'm fairl bad health, my carboys are mainly 6 gallon and a few 6.5, never half to lift nothing but empty carboys,
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple

hounddawg said:


> you ever thought abouta allinone vacuumpump from @vacuumpumpman , i'm fairl bad health, my carboys are mainly 6 gallon and a few 6.5, never half to lift nothing but empty carboys,
> Dawg


Oh, yes, I love my AIO pump! My husband does, too, because it means I don't need his help like I did with my first few batches of wine.


----------



## gabe

The allinonepump.com is truly a game changer for racking & bottling


----------



## hounddawg

gabe said:


> The allinonepump.com is truly a game changer for racking & bottling


yep not to mention no matter how ugly @vacuumpumpman is. his attetion to his customers is world class,, lol
Dawg


----------

